# Pics round 2; 4/29/10



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, lets have a go at these. This is putting 10 pounds of crap in a 5 pound bag.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like somebody broke the water filter wrench :whistling2:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> looks like somebody broke the water filter wrench :whistling2:


It wasn't me, for once.:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

is color coated pipe (red and blue) the norm for you guys? Ive never seen it before:blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Go back and take those copper straps off that pex please:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

and where is the heck is your airgap on the softner drain? You trying to kill those people?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I would have used flex connectors after the ball valve.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

A water heater without power is useless. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I see a HUGE no-no.


Must have a check valve between heater and softener when less than 10 linear feet of piping, and that water filter, if thermal expansion reaches and raises the temperature of the water inside the filter,


You have one HUGE bacterial process going on. Check valve would force you to install a thermal expansion tank as well.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Around these parts we must install a double check before the softener, or an RPZ if there is a well on site.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

house plumber said:


> and where is the heck is your airgap on the softner drain? You trying to kill those people?


I didn't upload the pic of the airgap.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Indie said:


> I didn't upload the pic of the airgap.


Sure, single me out.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> is color coated pipe (red and blue) the norm for you guys? Ive never seen it before:blink:


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:You're pex deprived....Be thankful...I guess....:blink:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Airgap said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:You're pex deprived....Be thankful...I guess....:blink:



Red, blue, dumbasses around here will still find a way to the cross the ***** I promise.:blink:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

hmm.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Not enough screws in the plywood....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Should have went with Bradford White. You Trader


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

maybe a bigger piece of plywood


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> is color coated pipe (red and blue) the norm for you guys? Ive never seen it before:blink:


It's all we use here now. Same price too.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ron said:


> Should have went with Bradford White. You Trader


I am to install what they provide. I am going to recommend a new one. This is a small cottage on the lake, 40 gallon would be fine. This is the fundamental difference between me and the Boss. He quoted this job to install what they had, I would have tried to get a bit more, such as a new heater. He doesn't like to push to much in that area, for some reason.


----------

